# USB sound card recommendations



## aragon (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey,

I'm looking for a USB sound card that works well under FreeBSD.  Would like something with pre-amped stereo output, mic input, and SPDIF output.  Line level in+out would be a bonus, as would SPDIF passthrough (for carrying AC3/DTS).  Most importantly it needs to work well with FreeBSD's snd_uaudio(4) driver and sound system. 

Any suggestions?


Thanks,
Aragon


----------

